# Oops I mean Fairplay 22 not Bugsier 22 !



## Blue in Bim (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry about that. Awful what happened, thoughts with the families. I had been looking at the Sir Silas which was an old Bugsier 25 (or 24) and made an error. As I seem to do more often these days. I don't know anything about driving these azimuthing jobs apart from driving outboards on a dinghy and how tricky they can be to steer when towing. Thought there might be some brighter minds around that might have an idea.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Doesn't matter about driving them, why wasn't the tow hook tripped? all Rotterdam tugs have been fitted with them since 1970, I knew the guy who invented them. It only takes one man to pull the trip cord/lanyard and the towrope is gone!


----------



## Blue in Bim (Mar 16, 2010)

Last position and speed according to marine traffic were 8.3 kts in Rotterdam port entrance.
Don't know if the trips are still with wire or rope but hydraulic is common now. Seized ? Mal functioning? Certainly they didn't get to it in time or if they did it didn't work.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Blue in Bim said:


> Last position and speed according to marine traffic were 8.3 kts in Rotterdam port entrance.
> Don't know if the trips are still with wire or rope but hydraulic is common now. Seized ? Mal functioning? Certainly they didn't get to it in time or if they did it didn't work.


Yes BiB, I had heard that there had been modifications, the Mooring hooks in Europoort and Mena al Ahmadi are tripped pneumatically. As for a seized hook? that's next to impossible, if you've seen the grease that gets slapped on every Saturday morning! anyway the ten to twenty ton load on the hook, which is what's needed to roll a tug, will trip any hook immediately after the release has been operated.


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi guys,
these tugs tow from the winch so the towhook tripping is not relevant. Apart from that the tug was not hooked up yet.
regards - Job (TugDoc)


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Job, I didn't know that, must have been a bad, speed, manoeuvre. I don't get any Dutch newspapers, so I wouldn't have been able to read the small details. Never did like towing off the winch, but then, I'm an engineer not a towage master.


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Billieboy,
no details as yet been released but if she had been hooked up and got stuck in the classical position there should be clear visible damage to ferry also. Anyway all info sofar more or less agrees on the tug not having been attached. If so the question is whether she is damaged to port or to starboard which would more or less tell the story. Also the position of the thrusters immediately after capsizing may tell something although not conclusive. The tugs approached the ferry from their holding position on the North side but to hook the forward tug up it should move to the south side given the position they would need to berth the ferry. So either the boat was running on the ferry's port side and had to cross over in front - the more likely situation given the speed and relative positions, or she had slipped behind to starboard and was running up close to the ferry - but the only way she could have been keeled over was methinks by getting stuck near the bow, crossing over and hitting the bulbuous bow or getting sucked in when hooking up to starboard. These tugs have a lot of stability but the righting moment will be counteracted when pushed through the water with a big list. The Master was an experienced man on this type of boats so where did it go wrong - the tug was not new so any faults in the machinery would have shown up years ago. Hopefully the technical investigation will yield quick results. A few days ago a small remembrance ceremony for the two crewmembers was held at the Hook of Holland lifeboat monument.
Regards - Job (TugDoc)


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Many thanks for the update Job, I know exactly what you are talking about. 

This is a very unusual accident, I cannot remember a tug casualty in Rotterdam in the last forty years.


----------



## Blue in Bim (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking at some of the pictures of it after it was lifted show no obvious major damage on the port side (above the water). All a bit strange really.


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Billieboy,
there have been casualties in Rotterdam due to 'normal' towing operations. In one case the conventional tug was pulled over by the tow but kept floating on its side so nobody really hurt although shaky. Another incident with a small conventional tug cost the Master's life - not exactly sure what happened but the tug sank. We have had the case of VIKINGBANK but that was due to weather during a salvage operation. Tug was thrown over due to breaking swell while attempting refloating under full powe and took water through air intakes, lost power and drifted on the breakwater. All crew rescued. In another accident a floating sheerlegs collapsed on top of its towing tug with dire consequences. The current FP 22 accident bears resemblance to the Belgian tug that sank some years ago near Antwerp. Cause was established as approaching at to high a speed of the cargo vessel involved. That also was a stern drive tug.

As far as near misses: photos exist of FP 22 or one of its sisters stuck under the bow of a container vessel (only damage to the tug's upperworks). Further a number of breaking wires; one of which was another FP tug of this series. When stopping the container ship she went in transverse arrest at short distance of the stern so full strain taken up by the wire. Not sure if the (steel) wire gave way or the connection on the assisted vessel. Also a case where the Voith Tractor was swept aft (but due to the tractor configuration only some embarrased looks - no damage and the manoevre could be completed with some less forward speed). And of course there was the curious case of the tug that parked itself (well, the thrusters anyway) on the bulbuous bow of an inv=coming vessel. Luckily slow speed but lots of damage. Somewhat further afield in the Westerscheldt area we have had the case of TEMI IV which was pulled over; combination of too high forward speed and when things went wrong the brake on the winch was under such a strain it refused to open up. Also the case of the tug HOLLAND which was pulled over but kept hanging on its side until the strain lessened. Vessel saved by its wide stern due to being twin screw.
Regards - Job


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Blue Bim,
I suppose the damage must be on the starboard side. Damage visible on the port side as far as I can tell is from the lifting wires. Funnel damage starboard as well as nav mast methinks result from being held in position upside down against the river bank. If the mast had hit the ferry this should be visible on the ferry. I have seen no such damage either port or starboard. No obvious deformation of FP's funnel visible. I have not as yet seen a starboard hull photograph.
Regards - Job (TugDoc)


----------



## Blue in Bim (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the info Tugdoc. We will have to wait and see if the inquiry comes up with anything I guess.


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Just to inform you that this morning (Friday) the Master's body washed ashore at Hoek van Holland, just a bit upstream from where the tug capsized.
Job (TugDoc)


----------



## shauno (Aug 29, 2005)

Sad news for the families especially around this time of the year. Just goes to show even with how maneuverable these tugs are accidents can still happen, yet another wake up call for what we class as a everyday job. Will be interesting to find out the cause of it even though most have a good idea.

Regards 
Shaun.


----------

